# help adding some calories



## mistah187 (Dec 3, 2012)

alright fellas heres what i got going on. ive never really broke down each meal and how many calories i am getting exactly... till tonight. im eating 5 meals a day and coming in at around 2700-2800 calories. i need to bump it at least 800- 1000. Here is where i am a right now.

this is my hardest meal of the day i have huge problems eating in the a.m.

meal #1       8 a.m.
1 cup yogurt
1/2 cup granola

meals #2-4       11a.m., 2p.m., and 5p.m.
1 cup rice
4oz chicken breast
4oz salmon or another fish
4oz veggie

meal # 5
pasta and sause or angus hamburger patty and potatoe.

i just heard about throwing in a enssure or two a day to add some calories so i picked up some today at the store. any advice or tips would b appreciated. thanx in advance


----------



## Hollywood72 (Dec 3, 2012)

Best thing to do is just add a meal at a certain time. It's tough for a week but you will start to become hungry for that meal relatively quick.


----------



## G-Man (Dec 3, 2012)

peanut butter is pretty calorie dense and it's easy to just throw together a sandwich.  Liquid calories like milk or a protein shake would also be easy to add and not too filling if lack of appetite is a problem.


----------



## Jada (Dec 3, 2012)

Sup 187  my first mornin breakfast is wheat bread with 3 egg whites and 1 slice of cheese with a nice black coffee. Maybe u can add this on ur menu. Pretty easy to make plus ur getting good calories with protien.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 3, 2012)

I drink egg whites out of the carton or slam some eggs, although cooking yields more bioavailable protein. Greek yogurt is good, or you could throw it all together and make a shake.


----------



## Omegareign (Dec 3, 2012)

Throw in some protein bars too, eat those between a couple meals.  Will help you get those cals.


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 3, 2012)

G-Man said:


> peanut butter is pretty calorie dense and it's easy to just throw together a sandwich.  Liquid calories like milk or a protein shake would also be easy to add and not too filling if lack of appetite is a problem.



^^^^^^^^^^^ This ^^^^^^^^^^^^ And also add some good mixed nuts to your diet and eat that peanut butter on a banana or add a banana to your morning meal. Also add a scoop of your favorite protein powder to the cup of yogurt. 5 meals a day would leave me starving. 2700 calories is a cut for me.... you should increase whatever your normal intake is by about 500 calories a day (7days x 500 calories = 3500 calories = 1 lb.) you should eat between meals 2-4 IMO. No way I can go three hours without eating... between those three meals add a protein bar, greek yogurt, pistachios or almonds, a glass of 2% Milk.

I wish I had trouble finding calories..... calories find ME!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Mind2muscle (Dec 3, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> I drink egg whites out of the carton or slam some eggs, although cooking yields more bioavailable protein. Greek yogurt is good, or you could throw it all together and make a shake.



Damn how do those egg whites taste raw?


----------



## PFM (Dec 3, 2012)

Adding more to a meal isn't optimal. Adding in between meals or better yet training yourself to eat at bedtime and middle of the night is the best,  it was the best for me.


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 3, 2012)

increase your 4 oz protein servings to 8 oz.


----------



## 69nites (Dec 3, 2012)

PFM said:


> Adding more to a meal isn't optimal. Adding in between meals or better yet training yourself to eat at bedtime and middle of the night is the best,  it was the best for me.


Train myself? I was born hungry.  I wake up to eat probably twice a night.  

I envy those that have trouble getting in enough calories.


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 3, 2012)

thanx fellas. i added some pb to my yogurt this morning and a bannana. gave me like 260 mor calories. so that was a nice little bumb. i will have to look at maybe doing something in the middle of the night, cuz i already wake up every night about the same time.
about doubling my protein from 4oz to 8oz, that would put me at a pound of protein meats 3-4 times a day. i guess i could look at the actual protein in grams that it would be, but seems like it might end up being too much protein through out the day.


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 3, 2012)

69nites said:


> Train myself? I was born hungry.  I wake up to eat probably twice a night.
> 
> I envy those that have trouble getting in enough calories.



its the old saying i guess. you always want what you cant have. lol.
i have had a stomach issure for about 7-8 years. not sure what it is but i have a sour stomach at all times all day. i went to the doc they ran a bunch of test and said nothing was wrong... the only thing the didnt test me for was a ulser. they referred me to a gasterologist. but i lost my medical before i went and never went back to figure it out. 
the meals i am eating now i absolutely force down. usually by the last 5-6 bites i am gagging big time.


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 11, 2012)

If you have troubles eating in the morning try this. 1.5 cups of egg whites 3 tablespoons peanut butter I scoop chocolate protein.. Blend that up and slam that. It's so tasty. I do that every morning and eat 1/2 cup of oats. Also almonds are full of calories and healthy fats. Greek yogurt as well.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 11, 2012)

U could easily add a protein shake with cream added to it!! Adds in some fats along with protein and if u want a quick meal type replacement add in a bit of un cooked oatmeal to the shake and let the water,cream and protein soak it up and away u go!!


----------



## Rip (Dec 11, 2012)

Fat is 9 cal per gram
carbs and protein are 4 cal per gram

Peanut Butter is definitely a great way to add calories. I think 2 Tbsp equal 290 calories. 
The one that I but is pure peanuts. I was buying Crazy Richard's but I discovered that Trader Joe's has a peanut butter that's just as good or better for a lot less money. 
 If you're hungry, it is satiating. 

also, increase carbs serving sizes with meals. 

As well, Eat or take a shake when you wake up to pee in the middle of the night. 

Use milk instead of water



G-Man said:


> peanut butter is pretty calorie dense and it's easy to just throw together a sandwich.  Liquid calories like milk or a protein shake would also be easy to add and not too filling if lack of appetite is a problem.


----------



## Rip (Dec 11, 2012)

Maybe 190 cal
it's one of those 2


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 11, 2012)

I also had problems with breakfast.get yourself one of those 25 $ blenders from gnc(or any blender) . Grind up a cup of oatmeal, add 1.5 cups of milk , 1 banana,  1 scoop pb, and 1 scoop whey protein.   Rounds up in 700 calorie range. I also have no time to sneak in more than 1 solid meal so I pack up a lunch box with a protein bar a banana. , mass gainer, and some mixed nuts.  Works out for me. U should give it a try.


----------

